# Where can i get a cheap thermostat



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi there

i was wondering where i can get a cheap thermostat for my beardie?

Thanks


----------



## Footie (Jul 23, 2009)

Ebay!!!: victory:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Depends on your definition of cheap? And what sort of stat do you need?


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think I just need a heat mat one because it feels really warm In there so I think it's safer if I get one


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Reptile Thermostats - Surrey Pet Supplies

Try there


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

awalton007 said:


> I think I just need a heat mat one because it feels really warm In there so I think it's safer if I get one


Please take my advice from last night and get the beardie a heat lamp (and thermostat) for the daytime, rather than the heat mat - he will feel much better for it!


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought the kit and it came with a 60 watt heat light and a 30 heat mat. I don't wanna not use it as it would be a waste of money or do I use it at night for him to sleep on.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

awalton007 said:


> I bought the kit and it came with a 60 watt heat light and a 30 heat mat. I don't wanna not use it as it would be a waste of money or do I use it at night for him to sleep on.


You can use the heat mat at night, of course! Stat it to about 75-80*F.
But for daytime heat, the bulb is best. 110-115*F for babies, 100-105*F for adults.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You bought a kit with a heat mat and a heat lamp, did they not provide stats as well then?


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

The heat mat would be better situated on the side of the viv so the beardie can not lie directly on top of it, beardies do not feel localised or heat from below very well so even if you have the mat on a stat it may still result in a burn.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

You need a mat stat or pulse proportional stat for your mat and a dimming stat or a pulse proportional stat for your bulb. 

Ebay is a good place to look, the classifieds on here aren't bad either. I would go with a habistat or microclimate brand. Not sure what the lucky reptile ones are like. Maybe someone else can advise.

Nix


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

So am I best using the lamp in the day and a heat mat at night on a thermostat so it stays over 20ish


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

All heat sources should be statted. If you are going to run a mat and a lamp you will need two stats. I would prefer a heat source that doesn't emit light so you can leave it on at night and then your UV lamp for brightness on a timer. The 12% arcadia tubes are the best for UV for beardies. Mounted on the inside front of the viv with a reflector reflecting the light back into the viv. Definitely ask for advice in the lizard section. Arcadiajohn is your man re UV and arcadia products.


----------

